# Nitecore TM15 @ 2450 lm



## Ualnosaj (Sep 16, 2012)

EDIT: it's 2450lm not 2200lm.

With the TM15 releasing, erm, very very soon, who's getting in line to get it?

I probably will if it comes in neutral flavor (none confirmed). However, price might be a barrier to most, even with the charging base capability. I'm not sure if the extra 450 lm and charging option can let it command a price "hypothetically" 15% more than the TM11 can be had (est $300 for those wondering). Remember we perceive brightness as logarithmic not linear. 

- - -

Disclaimer: In no way shape or form am I affiliated with or deal in Nitecore products at all. I'm a consumer for them just like you.




________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## biglights (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*



Ualnosaj said:


> Disclaimer: In no way shape or form am I affiliated with or deal in Nitecore products at all. I'm a consumer for them just like you.
> 
> .



Good thing you pointed that out, would hate to see someone get all worked up and freak out . You know how that stuff can go :duh2: 
Sounds like an interesting light!!


----------



## KuanR (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm more interested in the TM20...thought it was going to release in 2012 but with the lack of news, I'm having doubts about that.

It would be great if the TM15 and TM20 release at the same time and people have a choice, like the Thrunite TN30 and TN31


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*

baaaaa TN30 FTW


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 16, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> baaaaa TN30 FTW



Technically yes though like I said... In my current phase I'll take the TM11 (not the 15) for the locator and voltage indication AND availability in neutral -- but I digress.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## sbbsga (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*

The greater the competition, the better it is for us! I can't wait to see if TM15 and TM20 could outdo TN30 and TN31. Especially TM20 vs. TN31.


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*



KuanR said:


> It would be great if the TM15 and TM20 release at the same time and people have a choice, like the Thrunite TN30 and TN31



profits? I think you'd make more money if they eat up your first light and then release another when the time's right?


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*



Ualnosaj said:


> Technically yes though like I said... In my current phase I'll take the TM11 (not the 15) for the locator and voltage indication AND availability in neutral -- but I digress.


It does come in neutral . I love the rotary ring and 6 modes, 8 would be even better!


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 17, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> It does come in neutral . I love the rotary ring and 6 modes, 8 would be even better!



Hmmm then locator beacon and I'm sold! On the other hand, can trit it up a bit...



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## chromeme (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*

I have heard this light is 2500 lumen. If it is only 200lm difference, who will buy? I won't :shakehead


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 17, 2012)

chromeme said:


> I have heard this light is 2500 lumen. If it is only 200lm difference, who will buy? I won't :shakehead



Actually my typo. It's 2450lm. Will fix later.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## royjohnson77 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*

"Disclaimer: In no way shape or form am I affiliated with or deal in Nitecore products at all. I'm a consumer for them just like you."



Seems like you are already planning to sell the Nitecore products in your website.
I am confused. When you come on, is a view point as a consumer or from a dealer?

________________


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 18, 2012)

royjohnson77 said:


> "Disclaimer: In no way shape or form am I affiliated with or deal in Nitecore products at all. I'm a consumer for them just like you."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As a consumer. You'll see a Nitecore section but it's been empty. We've opted not to carry their stuff other than batteries which aren't posted yet. With internal conflicts at Nitecore/JB/Sysmax, we're holding out.

By the way whenever I post it's just my own viewpoint. You'll notice many times I don't just go raving about the products but also give a healthy dose of negatives as well. Manufacturers don't like it but I tell it like it is.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 18, 2012)

Is this that stubby thing that had a million problems when it first came out?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Nitecore TM15 @ 2200 lm*



recDNA said:


> Is this that stubby thing that had a million problems when it first came out?



This isn't out yet.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 18, 2012)

It's actually released. I'm surprised no one has it listed yet.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## KuanR (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait what, it's released? I don't even see it on Nitecore's site...


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 18, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Wait what, it's released? I don't even see it on Nitecore's site...




I was about to post the same thing since I don't see it listed either.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 18, 2012)

Never mind. Pretend I didn't say anything for another 72 hours and revisit this thread.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 19, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Is this that stubby thing that had a million problems when it first came out?



That was the TM11 and yes the first version had issues.


----------



## KuanR (Sep 19, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Never mind. Pretend I didn't say anything for another 72 hours and revisit this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Jason now you got me all excited! I hope to see both the TM15 and TM20...


----------



## sidecross (Sep 19, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> That was the TM11 and yes the first version had issues.



I have the third version of this light and I think this to be an excellent light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 19, 2012)

*" Let`s light up the whole mountain! "* So the claim goes...does sound great....small mountain perhaps. Info is up!

http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 20, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> *" Let`s light up the whole mountain! "* So the claim goes...does sound great....small mountain perhaps. Info is up!
> 
> http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54



Well that was quicker than anticipated. The price is $300 USD. What do you think of the "mountain lighter-upper" now?



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## KuanR (Sep 20, 2012)

I just saw it on the Nitecore website too, it looks good. Only thing that bugs me is that charger plug cover looks like an "after thought"....looks a little tacky

Wonder when the TM20 is going to drop now that that TM15 is out...


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 20, 2012)

As much as I want to see a review the LOW MODE IS 300lm so I don't really give a crap id get the TN31 any day.

So the TM20 is using a SBT-90? I don't think it will have a large enough reflector to beat the TN31?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaryFatKidGT said:


> As much as I want to see a review the LOW MODE IS 300lm so I don't really give a crap id get the TN31 any day.
> 
> So the TM20 is using a SBT-90? I don't think it will have a large enough reflector to beat the TN31?



According to the specs the lowest level is 95lm: http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Where is my TM20? waiting too long just about giving up. It won't beat TN31, but the size is much smaller. 
If it cost $300, I may have to wait again for the skyray clone


----------



## Ualnosaj (Sep 20, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> Where is my TM20? waiting too long just about giving up. It won't beat TN31, but the size is much smaller.
> If it cost $300, I may have to wait again for the skyray clone



All the SRK needs is a good low and the price/value will beat these little guys out of the park. 



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Sep 20, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> According to the specs the lowest level is 95lm: http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54


Ahhh I missed the "LOWER" still the TN31 has 2 lower modes, a sneaky moonlight and a useful 38lm mode.


----------



## carl (Sep 20, 2012)

Why is it so much longer than than the TM11? Is it because the reflector is deeper or because of the recharger feature or....?


----------



## KuanR (Sep 20, 2012)

The reflectors are a lot deeper on the TM15 than the ones in the TM11


----------



## jalal20 (Sep 21, 2012)

I dunno if anyone pointed to this yet but I checked around this thread and didn't see this link
http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54
Nitecore listed all the info on the TM15


----------



## Bwolcott (Sep 21, 2012)

jalal20 said:


> I dunno if anyone pointed to this yet but I checked around this thread and didn't see this link
> http://nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=54
> Nitecore listed all the info on the TM15




thank you but its on post 23 already


----------



## Craig K (Sep 21, 2012)

So guys if I buy this light do I not need a separate battery charger to charge the 18650 batteries is that correct the charger that comes with the light well do I just plug it in to the light and it will charge the 18650 batteries while they are in the light?


----------



## jalal20 (Sep 21, 2012)

any news about release date?


----------



## shelm (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe the charger unit could be used as power adapter such that the TM15 be used perpetually similar to a _notebook and its power adapter_ plugged into a wall socket?

another example: car navigation systems (external devices). they run off a Li-Ion battery but when plugged to the car's 12V supply (car's cigarette lighter) with a car adapter cord the external device would run forever while at the same time the battery gets fully charged and stays that way.

Does that work with the TM15 too?

a dream!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 21, 2012)

shelm said:


> Maybe the charger unit could be used as power adapter such that the TM15 be used perpetually similar to a _notebook and its power adapter_ plugged into a wall socket?
> 
> another example: car navigation systems (external devices). they run off a Li-Ion battery but when plugged to the car's 12V supply (car's cigarette lighter) with a car adapter cord the external device would run forever while at the same time the battery gets fully charged and stays that way.
> 
> ...



I still like the TM11 because I like to monitor each 18650 battery and see the voltage of each of each cell. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 21, 2012)

sidecross said:


> I still like the TM11 because I like to monitor each 18650 battery and see the voltage of each of each cell. :thumbsup:




The TM15 batteries will come out so you can recharge them just like the TM11 if you want to.


----------



## shelm (Sep 23, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Well that was quicker than anticipated. The price is $300 USD.



BatteryJunction has the TM15 listed. 
MSRP is WTF360, and MAP is USD299.

I guess that most dealers will list it with 299 too!


----------



## kengps (Sep 24, 2012)

Too Expensive. The Sunwayman T60CS is about $215 shipped, with charger. It has 2350-2500 lumens (depending on which reviewer's test is most accurate) and throws much better than the TM11. The T60CS has been measured at 34,100 lux. Spec for new TM15 says 33,000. The TM's are just too large in diameter, and now the TM15 is 1/2 inch longer than T60CS. The 3 battery format is a much better grip size. And 3 batts is enough.

New TM15 throw spec is 363 meters. T60CS is 372.5 meters. So it would appear that Nitecore is aiming for more throwy like the T60CS. They now appear to be identical in Throw and Lumen output. I'll take the smaller and much cheaper Sunwayman.


----------



## shelm (Sep 24, 2012)

kengps said:


> Too Expensive. The Sunwayman T60CS is about $215 shipped, with charger. It has 2350-2500 lumens (depending on which reviewer's test is most accurate) and throws much better than the TM11. The T60CS has been measured at 34,100 lux. Spec for new TM15 says 33,000. The TM's are just too large in diameter, and now the TM15 is 1/2 inch longer than T60CS. The 3 battery format is a much better grip size. And 3 batts is enough.
> 
> New TM15 throw spec is 363 meters. T60CS is 372.5 meters. So it would appear that Nitecore is aiming for more throwy like the T60CS. They now appear to be identical in Throw and Lumen output. I'll take the smaller and much cheaper Sunwayman.



Let's assume that the Sunawayman throws further, has (measured) higher lumens output and weighs much less (because of 3 battery format) and has better grip size. Then i still think that the TM15 is more desirable:

+ it comes from the experienced developers of the mature TM11 (3 version iterations)
+ it has better looks imho
+ it has longer runtimes, doesnt it
+ it is brand-new: new stuff is always more desirable than old stuff 
+ it can be mounted directly on a gorillapod
+ it is the successor of THE most famous triple XML, the legendary TM11: everybody knows it and everybody wants it.
+ Nitecore is a real manufacturer with owned factories, SWM is a mere designer
+ resale value of the TM15 is higher than the T60CS, i guess


----------



## kengps (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmmm,
It comes from Nitecore/Jetbeam. The company that ships first, mods the operation manual to reflect the error, quietly ships version 2,3,etc.
I think its ugly. Looks like a soup can with fins.
I never run my lights anywhere close to empty.
Unless the old stuff is better?
I don't mount my lights on anything.
It is the 4th version in a year? Why is that? Thats a good thing? Same ol Jetbeam method. See my first point above.
Its nitecore/jetbeam. nuff said
Nope. It may resale for more. So the loss will be bigger when you sell it to buy version 6 in a couple of months.


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have the figures in front of me but the difference between the three and four battery setup is minimal. I have the TM-11 and the TN30 and the difference is not noticeable. For the difference I will take the extra runtime. My only gripe with TM-11 is there should be a lower low mode. Which is improved upon with the TM-15. Personally I still prefer the 2 battery setup of the M3C4 combined with the ring UI. 

I was going to purchase the SWM but wanted the charging port problem solved first. They seem a little slow in resolving that issue. I don't want to purchase a $200 light and go searching for a piece of plastic to correct a potential problem.


----------



## kengps (Sep 24, 2012)

pageyjim said:


> I don't have the figures in front of me but the difference between the three and four battery setup is minimal. I have the TM-11 and the TN30 and the difference is not noticeable. For the difference I will take the extra runtime.



It's not noticeable because the TN30 is as large as the TM11. I'm not sure why it's so big for a 3 cell light. The SWM is much smaller than TN30/TM11.


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 24, 2012)

kengps said:


> It's not noticeable because the TN30 is as large as the TM11. I'm not sure why it's so big for a 3 cell light. The SWM is much smaller than TN30/TM11.



Well you've made my problem even worse. I will prob get the SWM when they fix the charging port or I get a good deal on the current version. (Don't ask me why, I don't "need" it lol.) I like the TM-11 because of its floody beam. For a 3 emitter light is is nice up close and far away. It needs a lower low though imo. I like the range of modes on the SWM. Also we are talking about a light that isn't even released yet in the TM-15.

Heck my problem is I can't decide between the TM-20 and the TN-31. I lean towards the TM-20 just for the different emitter I also plan on upgrading my M3C4's with updated heads. I guess the CPF solution is to get the TM-20 and a Saalbender TN-31.


----------



## shelm (Sep 24, 2012)

pageyjim said:


> upgrading my M3C4's with updated heads



we cant buy M3C4 heads separately


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 24, 2012)

shelm said:


> we cant buy M3C4 heads separately




I received quotes from Eagletac for the upgraded heads, $84 and $102.

[email protected]


----------



## kengps (Sep 24, 2012)

pageyjim said:


> I was going to purchase the SWM but wanted the charging port problem solved first. They seem a little slow in resolving that issue. I don't want to purchase a $200 light and go searching for a piece of plastic to correct a potential problem.



Until they supply a plug......Easiest way to fix is a small circle of electrical tape on the center post of battery carrier. That isolates the carrier from the outside charger contact. Just reverse the carrier insert direction to charge batteries. Only takes a couple seconds to unscrew the battery tube and reverse it. Then reverse again and screw the head back on after charging is complete. It's still a lot quicker than removing the batteries from the carrier to use a different charger.


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 24, 2012)

Good idea that makes more sense than plugging the outside port.


----------



## duro (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish Sunwayman, and Nitecore would release a neutral offering to their high powered lights. I know the old tm15 was available in neutral...


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 24, 2012)

duro said:


> I wish Sunwayman, and Nitecore would release a neutral offering to their high powered lights. I know the old tm15 was available in neutral...




The old tm15? It's not even out quite yet.


----------



## taclightning (Sep 24, 2012)

shelm said:


> Let's assume that the Sunawayman throws further, has (measured) higher lumens output and weighs much less (because of 3 battery format) and has better grip size. Then i still think that the TM15 is more desirable:
> 
> + it comes from the experienced developers of the mature TM11 (3 version iterations)
> + it has better looks imho
> ...



The TM's has a beacon light, nuff said :laughing:


----------



## carl (Sep 24, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> The old tm15? It's not even out quite yet.



I think he meant the old tm11. 

But now someone is going to say "what do you mean by old"?

And around we go again....


----------



## shelm (Sep 25, 2012)

says that his is a pre-production model:



as you will learn, the tripod mount point was an afterthought to the TM15 prototypes and not a serious new feature of this new monster tiny.

try to balance a loaded TM11 or TM15 on your index finger. If the tripod mount point were well-designed, you would be able to balance the light at exactly this point: on the perpendicular of the center of gravity.

However, the TM15 tripod mount point is not on the perpendicular of the TM15's center of gravity. It is way off.

What this means is that, as soon as you mount the TM15 on/at its mount point, the mount point (screw, and screw threads) will be under strain from vertical gravity force (the TM15 is heavy!) *plus additional* (and "unnecessary") *strain* by the gravity force's moment. If you try to hold a banana ~horizontal by touching the banana exclusively at 1 extremity and that is with your thumb and index finger of hand1 (and hand2 would be idle), then you'll know what kind of "unnecessary" strain that is for your 2 fingers of hand1.

If the mount point is strong and solid enough, the strain by the torque wouldnt harm the construction. ( well.. it depends on how long and often you use the mount point for serious applications .. duh ) But it will be very awkward and challenging to setup a gorillapod if the TM15 is supposed to illuminate along a fixed direction, e.g. pointing up (~0°), semi up (45°), horizontal (90°), semi down (135°) or down (~180°).

If any cpf reviewer does a *VIDEO REVIEW* of the TM15, then please comment on and demonstrate the _actual _practicality of the tripod mount point in detail and full honesty with the help of a standard desktop tripods such as gorillapod, thanks!

Since the tripod mount point is far away from the TM15's center of mass, i fear that this fact leads to many problems, frustration and irritation in real-world practice, especially with joint-ball tripods (gorillapod, gorillapod clones on DX.com).


----------



## KuanR (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't really tell, does the guy say it's tail heavy or nose heavy? I'm hoping the TM15 he has is tail heavy because the then the TM20 will suffer the instability problem a little less because it has a bigger head


----------



## martinaee (Sep 30, 2012)

The fact that a light like this has a 1/4 inch thread mount so you can put it on a tripod is AWEEEEEESOME. I'm a photographer and I can see so many uses for that :tinfoil:. It's honestly more than I can afford right now for a light (DOH), but it still gives me hope that it's a trend and some of these higher output but larger-stubby lights will continue to have tripod mounting capabilities built right in.

With that on it too and a high quality tripod I could see a light like this being an instant campground illumination tool as well. Talk about serious area lighting outside that collapses down to almost no space in an instant! Wow. But yeah the weight is over a pound with 18650's isn't it? I could see it faring well on a heavy duty Manfrotto like the 055xproB I use, but definitely not for shi**y 20 dollar tripods from Wally Mart.


----------



## Craig K (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone got the TM15 yet I would love to know how it compares to the TM11?


----------



## carl (Oct 2, 2012)

What is the flashlight with the blue blinking switch beacon in the background of the video of post #55 above?


----------



## Craig K (Oct 3, 2012)

carl said:


> What is the flashlight with the blue blinking switch beacon in the background of the video of post #55 above?



I don't think anyone knows? Maybe it is a Nitecore prototype or something?


----------



## taclightning (Oct 3, 2012)

carl said:


> What is the flashlight with the blue blinking switch beacon in the background of the video of post #55 above?


Hmmmm very interesting :naughty:


----------



## ZRXBILL (Oct 3, 2012)

carl said:


> What is the flashlight with the blue blinking switch beacon in the background of the video of post #55 above?



So busy watching the TM15 that I missed that the 1st time. I like the looks of it though.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Ebay as yet? Optics Planet has it ready to ship for $319 with four 18650 batteries: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180986700781


----------



## Wiking (Oct 5, 2012)

levelflight said:


> Has anyone ordered from Ebay as yet? Optics Planet has it ready to ship for $319 with four 18650 batteries: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180986700781




No, but I've ordered it for $229,99USD with free shipping but without batteries, ended up to a grand total of $288USD with four protected Ampmax 3100mAh.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 5, 2012)

Wiking said:


> No, but I've ordered it for $229,99USD with free shipping but without batteries, ended up to a grand total of $288USD with four protected Ampmax 3100mAh.




where at?


----------



## levelflight (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, do tell!


----------



## taclightning (Oct 5, 2012)

Wiking said:


> No, but I've ordered it for $229,99USD with free shipping but without batteries, ended up to a grand total of $288USD with four protected Ampmax 3100mAh.



Don't leave us hanging, do tell.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 5, 2012)

Probably a typo!


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 6, 2012)

levelflight said:


> Probably a typo!



or a lie


----------



## Wiking (Oct 6, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> or a lie



No, not a typo, not a lie....


That's exactly the price I've got. But I don't know if I was just lucky or if it's the price others also can get. Because thats not the same price as in the companys webstore. So I want to wait until I get my things delivered before I tell you where I bought it. OK?


----------



## levelflight (Oct 6, 2012)

well.......not really....


----------



## sidecross (Oct 6, 2012)

Wiking said:


> No, but I've ordered it for $229,99USD with free shipping but without batteries, ended up to a grand total of $288USD with four protected Ampmax 3100mAh.



$229 is the current price for the Nitecore TM11; it was $260 a week ago.


----------



## shelm (Oct 6, 2012)

sidecross said:


> $229 is the current price for the Nitecore TM11; it was $260 a week ago.



Are we talking about the TM11 or the TM15?
And what is Wiking talking about .. TM15 or TM11?

Shouldnt we discuss prices in CPFMP??


----------



## Mr.Torchfreak (Oct 6, 2012)

As I do own the TM11 , I think upgrading from 2200 to 2450 lm won't be that usefull ... 
Although I like the design of the TM15
But I'd really like to see some beamshots !


----------



## sidecross (Oct 6, 2012)

shelm said:


> Are we talking about the TM11 or the TM15?
> And what is Wiking talking about .. TM15 or TM11?
> 
> Shouldnt we discuss prices in CPFMP??



Buyer Beware:

I have yet to see a Nitecore TM15 under $299.


----------



## Wiking (Oct 7, 2012)

levelflight said:


> well.......not really....





sidecross said:


> $229 is the current price for the Nitecore TM11; it was $260 a week ago.



Maybe so yes. 

The the only official current price for TM15 that I've seen yet is $299.

But I've got the price $229,99, and when I specificly asked if that price was right (twice) it was confirmed in an email that it is the price I pay for the TM15. I have already payed my order and got an confirmation up on that to. Just await the delivery now, then we'll see the final verdict. But I'm not expecting any problems.



shelm said:


> Are we talking about the TM11 or the TM15?
> And what is Wiking talking about .. TM15 or TM11?
> 
> Shouldnt we discuss prices in CPFMP??



I'm talking about the TM15 rechargeable.



Mr.Torchfreak said:


> As I do own the TM11 , I think upgrading from 2200 to 2450 lm won't be that usefull ...
> Although I like the design of the TM15
> But I'd really like to see some beamshots !



The TM11 is very nice, and even smaller. But I really don't like to have to take the batteries out for charging, so I prefer lights with internal charging. That's why I jumped to TM15 instead of buying TM11.



sidecross said:


> Buyer Beware:
> 
> I have yet to see a Nitecore TM15 under $299.



Me neither, but look what I wrote above.

Maybe I will fix some unboxing pics when I get my hands on the package.


----------



## shelm (Oct 7, 2012)

Wiking said:


> But I've got the price $229,99, and when I specificly asked if that price was right (twice) it was confirmed in an email that it


Afaik dealers are not allowed to advertise that they are selling under MAP 299$. They must not post their best price in public. Dealers can concede general discounts, e.g. 8% CPF discounts for forum members, in public but anything beyond that, e.g. best prices for particular flashlight models, must not be shared openly. (see also Ebay button "Make Offer"),

If a website such as Goingfear.co.uk made a 229$ shipped deal for the TM15, GoingFear might not even want you to post their name in a public forum thread, especially since you already mentioned their price in public .. which is almost like advertising because now we all sit at our fences and wait for the dealer's name to show: Once you post the name, it *is* like advertising: GoingFear ships for 229$ worldwide please come and buy! And that's against the Nitecore fixed pricing policy.

Problem is, if you post the name, the dealer might get in trouble (complaints by/from Nitecore, local dealers, ..). And that's why i sent you a PM to tell *only me*  in private who that dealer is. PM's and emails are allowed because they dont disrupt the market peace.


----------



## Wiking (Oct 7, 2012)

shelm said:


> Afaik dealers are not allowed to advertise that they are selling under MAP 299$. They must not post their best price in public. Dealers can concede general discounts, e.g. 8% CPF discounts for forum members, in public but anything beyond that, e.g. best prices for particular flashlight models, must not be shared openly. (see also Ebay button "Make Offer"),
> 
> If a website such as Goingfear.co.uk made a 229$ shipped deal for the TM15, GoingFear might not even want you to post their name in a public forum thread, especially since you already mentioned their price in public .. which is almost like advertising because now we all sit at our fences and wait for the dealer's name to show: Once you post the name, it *is* like advertising: GoingFear ships for 229$ worldwide please come and buy! And that's against the Nitecore fixed pricing policy.
> 
> Problem is, if you post the name, the dealer might get in trouble (complaints by/from Nitecore, local dealers, ..). And that's why i sent you a PM to tell *only me*  in private who that dealer is. PM's and emails are allowed because they dont disrupt the market peace.




Hi, and thank's for your very informative answer. 

Actually I don't know anything about what you wrote, or at least haven't thought about it and if it might cause any problem with some forum rules or other policies. The only reason I mentioned the price is just because I was happy that I've been offered a better price than I first expected, and even so some discount on a few of the other things I've ordered at the same time, like batteries charger etc.

The company where I put my order is a reliable business as far as I know. But I won't tell anything more about it's name here in the forum, but maybe in pm when I got my things delivered and know that everything ended as I now expect it will.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with what shelm wrote.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 9, 2012)

We should be seeing some TM15 arrivals this week.....not me as yet, but others who have ordered. Looking forward to live feedback as well as SelfBuilt's upcoming review. I'm trying to hold off ordering until then......a (hopeless?) test of will power.


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 10, 2012)

Just ordered one from Light Junction. Trick or treating is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## amaretto (Oct 11, 2012)

Got one for testing. Does really 2.448 lumens and 40.000 lux. Great little beast.
beam is smooth with tight spot, tint is cool white, not too yellowish or blueish.

Around ~350-400 lumens more powerful than my Thrunite TN30 with higher beam quality.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Oct 11, 2012)

amaretto said:


> Got one for testing. Does really 2.448 lumens and 40.000 lux. Great little beast.
> beam is smooth with tight spot, tint is cool white, not too yellowish or blueish.
> 
> Around ~350-400 lumens more powerful than my Thrunite TN30 with higher beam quality.




Must be a big difference in equipment or lights because in Selfbuilt's review he had the TN30 at 2750 lumens & 49,300 lux.


----------



## Wiking (Oct 11, 2012)

amaretto said:


> Got one for testing. Does really 2.448 lumens and 40.000 lux. Great little beast.
> beam is smooth with tight spot, tint is cool white, not too yellowish or blueish.
> 
> Around ~350-400 lumens more powerful than my Thrunite TN30 with higher beam quality.



You say 2448 Lumens....? Then I just have to return my TM15 when it arrives, there are 2 Lumens missing 

and I just can't stand that......


----------



## amaretto (Oct 11, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Must be a big difference in equipment or lights because in Selfbuilt's review he had the TN30 at 2750 lumens & 49,300 lux.



I tried again, this time with unprotected Sanyos and the TN30 had perhaps hundred lumens more than TM15. So obviously brightness of TN30 depends on kind of batteries?
Both, protected Solarforce (blue/white) and unprotected Sanyos had ~4V charge.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 11, 2012)

Wiking said:


> No, but I've ordered it for $229,99USD with free shipping but without batteries, ended up to a grand total of $288USD with four protected Ampmax 3100mAh.



Wiking, have you received your light? I can't take these slow sleepy threads when such an interesting product is about to be delivered.
Is it just me, or does your favorite old light just not seem as bright or as cool when something new is about to arrive?


----------



## Wiking (Oct 12, 2012)

levelflight said:


> Wiking, have you received your light? I can't take these slow sleepy threads when such an interesting product is about to be delivered.
> Is it just me, or does your favorite old light just not seem as bright or as cool when something new is about to arrive?



Hi. No I haven't received it yet. By tracking the package number I can see that it have landed in my country's post system and are undergoing customs procedures. I don't think I will get it today, and on Monday morning I,ll have to fly away for two weeks of work abroad. So can you feel my pain....


----------



## domx (Oct 12, 2012)

Craig K said:


> Anyone got the TM15 yet I would love to know how it compares to the TM11?


I have Nitecore TM11 and TM15 and Thrunite TN30, along with many other lights.
The TM15 is a little brighter than the TN11 and the TN30 is brighter than the TM15.
I like both the TM11 and TM15. Have yet to try the charging facility with the TM15 and will be trying it with a tripod soon.
If I had to choose either the TM11 or TM15 I'd choose the TM15, purely because it is brighter. Do I care for the tripod mount or charging facility? No.
I have my own chargers.


----------



## levelflight (Oct 12, 2012)

I an curious to know how you feel about the intangibles of the TM15. There are usually a few small things I would like to change about the various lights I own, so I'm wondering how you would compare the TM11 and TM15 against each other.
Is the TM15 a better UI, for example? Does the switch function differently? Other than output what are the key differences that set these two apart?
Does the TM15 have a different beam shape or colour than the TM11?


----------



## Craig K (Oct 12, 2012)

Any pictures including beam shots of the TM15 yet?


----------



## levelflight (Oct 15, 2012)

well HELLOOOOOO! Are the new TM15 owners too busy playing to give us desperate dudes an update???!!!
Anyone??


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 16, 2012)

Available on going gear now $299. Way too expensive for me right now but an interesting light nonetheless


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 16, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> Available on going gear now $299. Way too expensive for me right now but an interesting light nonetheless




well there is a 10 percent code for going gear if that would help you?


----------



## amaretto (Oct 16, 2012)

levelflight said:


> well HELLOOOOOO! Are the new TM15 owners too busy playing to give us desperate dudes an update???!!!
> Anyone??



What are you interested in? There is already a review in german http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/18244-review-nitecore-tm-15-tiny-monster.html

Little bug: even in lockout mode or standby the XM-Ls drain 0,5 mAh and glow in the dark (perhaps 0,1 lm).


----------



## levelflight (Oct 16, 2012)

Nischtze speeken de German eese big problem for mee.



amaretto said:


> What are you interested in? There is already a review in german http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/nitecore/18244-review-nitecore-tm-15-tiny-monster.html
> 
> Little bug: even in lockout mode or standby the XM-Ls drain 0,5 mAh and glow in the dark (perhaps 0,1 lm).


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> well there is a 10 percent code for going gear if that would help you?



Thanks I forgot about that  I'm going to wait for the reviews and see if there are any possible bugs like the tm11.


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 17, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> Thanks I forgot about that  I'm going to wait for the reviews and see if there are any possible bugs like the tm11.



I did read the 3 pages of the German flashlight forum review up to 16 Okt. and at least some of their TM15 copies appear to contain a possible but minor bug: so far with several copies, one or more of the main LEDs glow steadily in a very very low glow mode that is visible _only_ in _complete_ darkness. If the head is slightly unscrewed, all glowing stops. The current leakage values measured vary widely depending on how many main LEDs were still glowing and thereby does include the current draw for still-active voltage measurement and indication, but one report indicates from 0.9 to 1.8ma. 

Caveat: I do not like to cite or gist from another flashlight forum. The point of posting at all was to identify a possible bug to look for in the US copies. As the history from the US TM11 lights show, Nitecore reacts rather quickly to reports of problems.

edit: a later post suggested that the very very low glow in the main LEDs was intentional to avoid a turn-on shock, especially during very cold temps. As always, YMMV!


----------



## amaretto (Oct 17, 2012)

here in comparison to thrunite ti (0,04 lumens):






Not really a problem i think? Would last 2 years to discharge the batteries. Statement from Nitecore would be interesting.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 17, 2012)

I have two Nitecore TM11 lights and they were the third version produced by Nitecore.

I have the highest regard for Nitecore to handle any production problems they might find.

I do wish they would continue to make the TM11 and add improvements that still keep this light as more of a flood light then the newer TM15.


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 17, 2012)

levelflight said:


> well HELLOOOOOO! Are the new TM15 owners too busy playing to give us desperate dudes an update???!!!
> Anyone??



It's bright.  I haven't played with mine much.


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a tale of woe for you.

I preordered a TM15 ages ago and waited patiently for it. It looked superb, and was awesomely bright.

Then literally 6 hours after it arrived I had the misfortune if the lanyard slipping out of my hand and with a sickening crack it fell straight onto a concrete floor. Bezel first. 

After I'd finished crying I looked at the wreck. It was totally ruined, lens smashed, bezel bent over double, anodizing stripped off. But what struck me was the apparent lack of robustness. The actual light had been about knee height when I dropped it, and yet it was totalled...not exactly 2 meter impact resistant. Also, I know the bezel is thin but it still shouldn't be that soft. It was like mild steel, and it bent in between my fingers with minimal pressure. 

Obviously build quality is not as good on this light as I thought.


----------



## emu124 (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> I have a tale of woe for you.
> 
> I preordered a TM15 ages ago and waited patiently for it. It looked superb, and was awesomely bright.
> 
> ...



Pics.. or it didn't happen


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

emu124 said:


> Pics.. or it didn't happen




+1


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe, but probaly not. If you want small light weight gear, it ain't gonna take a beating. You will need to treat it with respect and hang on to it.


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

emu124 said:


> Pics.. or it didn't happen



Do you know what mate, taking pictures of it was the last thing on my mind. It's now at the bottom of a river. 

The point of the post was to warn you that the light is not as solid as it looks. Not many of them are in my opinion. Manufactures would do well to offer protection for lights, like rubber or plastic bezel/end cap guards. Let's face it, if you use a light for what it's intended for then sooner or later it will get dropped, and be a very costly, frustrating problem. The risk of dropping a light is obviously there and it has now made me think twice about buying expensive ones. They need to be designed a bit tougher. A fall from around 20 centimeters on to a hard floor totally K.O's a light? Not good enough mate.


----------



## shelm (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> protection for lights, like rubber or plastic bezel/end cap guards. Let's face



like this?


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Do you know what mate, taking pictures of it was the last thing on my mind. It's now at the bottom of a river.
> 
> The point of the post was to warn you that the light is not as solid as it looks. Not many of them are in my opinion. Manufactures would do well to offer protection for lights, like rubber or plastic bezel/end cap guards. Let's face it, if you use a light for what it's intended for then sooner or later it will get dropped, and be a very costly, frustrating problem. The risk of dropping a light is obviously there and it has now made me think twice about buying expensive ones. They need to be designed a bit tougher. A fall from around 20 centimeters on to a hard floor totally K.O's a light? Not good enough mate.




why would it be at the bottom of a river? I am sure Nitecore would have done something to help


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> like this?



Yes! That's more like it! Where did you get those?


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> why would it be at the bottom of a river? I am sure Nitecore would have done something to help



Because I threw it in there. And I doubt nitecore would be that bothered, it was totally my fault after all.


----------



## shelm (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Yes! That's more like it! Where did you get those?



found the picture on the google. it is the Thrunite diffuser. fits perfectly on TM11/TM15.


----------



## Bwolcott (Oct 19, 2012)

how come pics wont work for me?


----------



## emu124 (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Because I threw it in there. And I doubt nitecore would be that bothered, it was totally my fault after all.



What a sophisticated way to dispose of your waste :shakehead


----------



## sidecross (Oct 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> found the picture on the google. it is the Thrunite diffuser. fits perfectly on TM11/TM15.



Thank you, I ordered one today on E-Bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiking (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> I have a tale of woe for you.
> 
> I preordered a TM15 ages ago and waited patiently for it. It looked superb, and was awesomely bright.
> 
> ...





snakeplissken83 said:


> Do you know what mate, taking pictures of it was the last thing on my mind. It's now at the bottom of a river.
> 
> The point of the post was to warn you that the light is not as solid as it looks. Not many of them are in my opinion. Manufactures would do well to offer protection for lights, like rubber or plastic bezel/end cap guards. Let's face it, if you use a light for what it's intended for then sooner or later it will get dropped, and be a very costly, frustrating problem. The risk of dropping a light is obviously there and it has now made me think twice about buying expensive ones. They need to be designed a bit tougher. A fall from around 20 centimeters on to a hard floor totally K.O's a light? Not good enough mate.



Well, actually I've some problems to believe that your story is true. It seems very strange if a light if this kind won't survive a 20 cm drop to the flor, for example the bezel is stainless steel which normally is a very hard metal. I have dropped my Olight SR91 some times now, on hard wooden flor, on asphalt and concrete, as high as over a meter but no more damage than some scuff marks and me angry over my self for being so klumsy.


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 19, 2012)

Yup. I would use even stronger words about the manure content of his statement, but just the facts:

Even IF the window shattered and the bezel got deformed from the impact (possible, but very unlikely from knee heigth), the light would still be salvageable.

The reflector braking is VERY unlikely, seeing that he claimes "flat concrete". 

Even if it did, the Leds and the circuit themselves, plus the majority of the body would still be fine. 

But yeah, instead of salvaging the light (or at least the batteries), or sending it back for repair, or just complaining about lacking sturdiness, Mr. snakeplissken83 instead throws the light into a river (hey, its not a murder weapon), without any photographic evidence (hey, if my $300 light broke form such a fall, I would be angry and want some pics to show on the net how much it sucks). Yeah right.


Seriously, why the hell do people lie about crap like that? Aren't there more important things around?


That aside, the head section of all TM lights is very sturdy. A cracked window CAN happen on a hit on concrete (it is partially bad luck if it hits just the wrong angle), but to seriously damage it beyond the point of repair you would really need to smash it with force.


----------



## shelm (Oct 19, 2012)

i dont think that snakeplissken83 is a troll


----------



## sidecross (Oct 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> i dont think that snakeplissken83 is a troll



To paraphrase J. B. S. Haldane 'Things are not stranger than you imagine, they are stranger than you can imagine.'

To me it is impossible to know what is or what not is. :thumbsup:


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

emu124 said:


> What a sophisticated way to dispose of your waste :shakehead




Oh, sorry it doesn't meet with your approval. I'll ask you what to do the next time i want to throw something away. In fact i'm just making a cup of tea, what should i do with the teabag?


----------



## sidecross (Oct 19, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Oh, sorry it doesn't meet with your approval. I'll ask you what to do the next time i want to throw something away. In fact i'm just making a cup of tea, what should i do with the teabag?


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Oct 19, 2012)

IMSabbel said:


> Yup. I would use even stronger words about the manure content of his statement, but just the facts:
> 
> Even IF the window shattered and the bezel got deformed from the impact (possible, but very unlikely from knee heigth), the light would still be salvageable.
> 
> ...





what on earth are you talking about?! are you serious? 

Did it ever cross your mind that I was just trying to let others learn from my mistake, and that maybe people didn't realise these lights are sometimes flimsier than they look? I certainly didn't, if i had appreciated how flimsy it was i wouldn't have bought it, let alone dangled it by the lanyard as i looked at something on the ground. I'm just saying, there's no need to mess your underpants.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a TM15 but I dropped my TM11 chest level on rough concrete "on the road" with no ill effect on the electronics, led and lens. Just some dings to it.












I thought it was history when I dropped it but it held really well.


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 20, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> what on earth are you talking about?! are you serious?
> 
> Did it ever cross your mind that I was just trying to let others learn from my mistake, and that maybe people didn't realise these lights are sometimes flimsier than they look? I certainly didn't, if i had appreciated how flimsy it was i wouldn't have bought it, let alone dangled it by the lanyard as i looked at something on the ground. I'm just saying, there's no need to mess your underpants.



Thanks for sharing your misfortune but you have to remember, this is the internet and people believe no pictures = didn't happen, just saying...

And to those that have received their TM15, let see some pictures!! Can't wait for selfbuilt's review!!!
I'm a bit torn between the 11 and the 15, I like more flood but the tripod mount and recharge port would get a lot of use from me.
Decisions, decisions. Oh wait, this is CPF, the solution is "Buy them both"!!


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 20, 2012)

I ordered a TM11 for the flood and smaller form factor. Now I'm hoping the TM20 will be a great thrower.


----------



## Wiking (Oct 24, 2012)

Counting the dags now, helicopter in to shore on Monday evening, and and a package with my new TM15 on my table at home to open....


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got the 15 today. Time to compare but first look, the throw is a bit further with the reflector depth almost double in the 15 over the 11




The spill is better with the 11. I will have to wait till it gets darker outside to try to take some comparison shots.


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 27, 2012)

What's the best place to pick up Nitecore 2600 18650's?


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 27, 2012)

The one concern I have with the TM-15, is the runtime on turbo. It runs on 4-18650's at only 1 hour at 2450L. So I compared that with the advertised specs for my Thrunite TN-30, which is advertised at 3000L, but is closer to 2700 OTF, but it does 2700L for 1.5 hours on only 3-18650's. But on the lower settiings they are either equal, or the TM15 has higher runtimes like 300L for 16 hours with 4-18650's, whereas the TN-30 runs at 352L for 10 hours with 3-18650's.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 28, 2012)

I purchased the TM15 and appreciate the new lower lumen out of 95, 300, 570, 1300, plus Turbo at 2450 lumens makes this light a better multi purpose light.

The TM11 has 200, 550, 1100, and Turbo at 2000 lumens.

Both the TM11 & TM15 are great lights in such a small package. :thumbsup:


----------



## liteboy (Oct 29, 2012)

I just ordered TM11, not knowing TM15 was out. Can those who already received their TM15s comment on the recharging port. On several video reviews (in german), I couldn't tell if the rubber plug looked robust and tight enough to keep a waterproof seal. thanks!


----------



## sidecross (Oct 29, 2012)

liteboy said:


> I just ordered TM11, not knowing TM15 was out. Can those who already received their TM15s comment on the recharging port. On several video reviews (in german), I couldn't tell if the rubber plug looked robust and tight enough to keep a waterproof seal. thanks!



The recharging port is secure, but I do not know how long it would remain in its closed possition.

I am not a fan of 'Built in Charger' and will check my batteries and recharge them like my TM11 by removing them.

As I already wrote the only advantage to the TM15 is its lower out put and a larger coooling area for heat dissapation.


----------



## romteb (Oct 29, 2012)

Wiking said:


> Counting the dags now, helicopter in to shore on Monday evening, and and a package with my new TM15 on my table at home to open....



When you grab the light try to do it with moderate pressure to avoid crushing it, it is apparently extremely fragile, if you fail to do so you might face the only choice left, throwing it in a river.


----------



## Wiking (Oct 29, 2012)

romteb said:


> When you grab the light try to do it with moderate pressure to avoid crushing it, it is apparently extremely fragile, if you fail to do so you might face the only choice left, throwing it in a river.



I'm not the type that swallows any kind of rumors, and I also consider it unbelievable that TM15 should be that fragile. So I'm not worried at all...


----------



## sidecross (Oct 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> found the picture on the google. it is the Thrunite diffuser. fits perfectly on TM11/TM15.



Mine came today and they fit both the TM11 & TM15; thank you shelm for the tip.


----------



## liteboy (Oct 29, 2012)

sidecross said:


> Mine came today and they fit both the TM11 & TM15; thank you shelm for the tip.



thanks Sidecross. I am waiting for my TM11 to see what all the hype is. can you please tell us where to buy the thrunite diffuser. thanks!


----------



## sidecross (Oct 29, 2012)

liteboy said:


> thanks Sidecross. I am waiting for my TM11 to see what all the hype is. can you please tell us where to buy the thrunite diffuser. thanks!



I found mine on E-Bay.


----------



## shelm (Oct 29, 2012)

sidecross said:


> I found mine on E-Bay.



I got mine from E-Bay too!!


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 31, 2012)

TM11 neutral vs TM15 neutral

The TM11 is towards the warm side. From the beam slice on the ground, you can see the TM15 is built for throw.

The button on the TM15 is also much more sensitive and requires less than "half press" to turn on the first mode group. The button protrudes more as well, making it difficult to keep off while in holster in standby.

The rubber charge cover is an afterthought, ill fitting and is secured using a Philips screw. A spare is included.

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Oct 31, 2012)

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## extractr (Oct 31, 2012)

I just received the tm15 from battery Junction. They had a nice 15% off 48 hr. sale. I was somewhat disappointed. I also ordered some Panasonic Orbtronic protected batteries. Well, I put the batteries in and hit the switch. Only one of the three bulbs lights up. after fiddling with the switch a little more, a second bulb randomly turns on and off. The one bulb though will not turn off after repeatedly pushing the button. I had to open the battery compartment to shut it off. Inside the battery compartment, it had a faint smell of burned electronics. I was expecting a little more from a $300 light. I got the RMA set up for return. 

The question I am debating now is whether I should have them ship a replacement tm15 or should I go with the Thrunite tn30? For those that have both, which do you prefer?


----------



## liteboy (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks Ualnosaj for the very useful comparisons and photos!! I can't wait to get my TM11...


----------



## Yourfun2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm glad I went with the TM11. Didn't like the beam artifacts with the TN30 and the TM15 isn't tested. It is looking like Nitecore may have some mods to make. Maybe a little quality control too. Hopefully we won't get any more reported defects. I see where someone also received a TM11 with one LED out. I guess I will be keeping an eye on mine.


----------



## MOTILAC (Oct 31, 2012)

I am glad I went with the TN30. I very much prefer the control ring and brightness levels instead of a single switch with presses and half presses. The TN30 has further throw and still adequate flood, and is just point blank brighter. The artifacts on the edges of the spill is something you just dont notice in real life use. Seeing a photo of light's beam pattern on a wall and being bothered by that is ridiculous. To me, Not even close comparison.


----------



## Wiking (Nov 1, 2012)

So, I eventually got home from my worktrip and could finally lay my hands on the package that was waiting for me at home.

So I started the unboxing business in my kitchen and in the package I found...

1 TM15
1 EC1
1 Intellicharger i4

But couldn't find the four 3100mAh 18650 AmpMax or the two R123 I also had ordered. I was very close too start writing an not so happy email to the reseller about the missing items, but luckily i didn't, because when I opened the box to take out the i4 charger I found the missing items hidden inside that box...  

I put the 18650 in the charger and had a looooong eager waiting to them to be completely charged. Then I put them in the TM15 and hit the button, and almost fainted.... Brute little light this TM15 

After a couple of days with some walking in the dark fiddeling with my new toy my exeperiences is as follows.

The TM15 is in many ways awesome. 
It's very compact which was one of the primary causes for me to buy one. I also have a Olight SR91 which also is an awesome light but it's to bulky to carry along "just in case..". The TM15 is much smaller but compete real well in light performance and runtimes with the SR91. 

The emitters in my TM15 seems to be fairly well centered in the reflectors, just one of them seems to be slightly off center, but it looks like it not affects the beam noticeably.

The beam is what I personally believe a good compromise of both good spill and throw, and with very little artifacts in real use.

The runtimes (at least with 3100mAh 18650) seems to be impressive. 

The TM15 gets real hot after some minutes on Turbo, so hot it's unpleasant to hold, almost burns your hand, without gloves. You better grip it far back on the battery tube. I had mine running on Turbo today and with an IR temp meter measured over 65° Celsius on the area around the button and up over front end of the light, and the temp protection still haven't kicked in.

The on/off button is nice but to "trigger happy" in the first click, which makes it to easy to activate the light accidentally just by handling the light.

The light looks and feels like it's of very good build quality generally, but I think the seal over the charge port feels a bit "flimsy"

I like that there is many different light levels, my SR91 have only two levels and the lowest is often way to bright.

After a bit of practicing I start to remember how to maneuver the button to get to all the different settings. Of course it would have been more convenient too have a control ring as on the TN30. But I guess it would be very hard to find space enough for it on a TM11/TM15. And at least for me the TN30 would be a to big light when my goal was set on the smallest possible light with the highest possible output and rechargeable.

I'll think I will love the TM15 and use it much more and often than my SR91, just because it's possible to just throw it down in the packing, in the car door pocket, or coat pocket without trouble to find space enough for it, which often is the problem with the SR91 which you seldom can carry around unnoticeably.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 1, 2012)

MOTILAC said:


> I am glad I went with the TN30. I very much prefer the control ring and brightness levels instead of a single switch with presses and half presses. The TN30 has further throw and still adequate flood, and is just point blank brighter. The artifacts on the edges of the spill is something you just dont notice in real life use. Seeing a photo of light's beam pattern on a wall and being bothered by that is ridiculous. To me, Not even close comparison.


I bought mine for photography so a clean beam was my deciding factor.


----------



## amaretto (Nov 1, 2012)

Source for TM15 in neutral white?


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 1, 2012)

EBay probably best bet.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 1, 2012)

HarrisOutdoor on Ebay is selling the TM15 with 4 Nitecore "4000 mAh" UF batteries shipped for $299. 

Anybody have experience with these batteries?


----------



## recDNA (Nov 2, 2012)

Wiking said:


> So, I eventually got home from my worktrip and could finally lay my hands on the package that was waiting for me at home.
> 
> So I started the unboxing business in my kitchen and in the package I found...
> 
> ...



You mentioned how hot it gets. Could it get hot enough for batteries to vent?


----------



## Wiking (Nov 2, 2012)

recDNA said:


> You mentioned how hot it gets. Could it get hot enough for batteries to vent?



I'm Not an expert on this so I don't know really, but I believe not.

TM15 got very hot on the outside as I mentioned above. And I also had some concern for the batteries due to that heat, but when I opened the TM15 and dropped the batteries in my hand I noticed that they wasn't as hot as the TM15 body at all. But maybe they will be if they have to sit in such a hot TM15 for longer runs than I performed in my little test which was about 10-15 min on Turbo I guess.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 6, 2012)

*TM15 Initial Impressions*

LEDs do stay visible in pitch black, in standby or off, unless you unscrew the batt tube 1/2 turn. Light flashes going into standby, which the manual doesn't note (and I could do without...). 

Beam is floody with some throw. Brighter than the TN31 on max, altho hard to compare the flooder vs thrower by eye. NW is pretty realistic. Compared to the SRK, has a better-defined hotspot and a usable UI. I haven't really tested throw as this is intended to be my all-purpose flooder. 

The low mode is usable, albeit on the bright side. Turbo is so high, I cannot envision a sustained use for it. 

I would never immerse this thing altho it claims 2m submersible; the charge port cover seems as much of an afterthought in person as it looks in pictures. 

Light feels very solid but did have shavings and threads that needed lube and cleanup. 

Charger appears to go to 4.1+V but not quite 4.2, still watching this.

This light is brighter and more compact than the TN30/31. The throw and UI are better on the TN30/31. Build quality is similar. 

This post might be worth just what you paid, but I like this light a lot.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

FYI the locator beacon is better and worse.

Better because it actually has a longer "on" duration in the blink -- rather than the quick red blip in the TM11.
Worse because it's light blue. Why blue? Keep it red for easier visibility when it's out there in the wild...


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*



CouldUseALight said:


> This post might be worth just what you paid, but I like this light a lot.



Is the o-ring made from harder material because the one on TM11 was very difficult to work with.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*



sbbsga said:


> Is the o-ring made from harder material because the one on TM11 was very difficult to work with.



What or why would you be working on the 'o-ring'?

I only do a visual check on 'o-rings' and have never yet found a need to replace one in the years I have used battery powered lights.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

Not as far as I can tell; it's black rubber and as pliable as the ones on my other flashlights. Not super thick but a tight fit.


----------



## excfenix (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

It has a tripod mount, awesome. However, is it covered? I couldn't want those threads exposed 24/7. Definitely a competitor to Zebralight S6330.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

Tripod mount is open; you'd have to find a bolt to fit. :-(


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*



CouldUseALight said:


> Not as far as I can tell; it's black rubber and as pliable as the ones on my other flashlights. Not super thick but a tight fit.



I see, thank you very much.


----------



## Sberri (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

I have just received my TM 15 today. Great light, massive output better UI than TM 11... 

My TM 15 have a small glow from the LED's when turned of as mentioned earlier in this thread, has anyone heard from Nitecore why this is, or found documentation that explain why, or is it simply a mistake that should not be there?


----------



## carl (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

I think someone mentioned this was to avoid thermal shock at startup, especially in cold weather. Something about cold German winters rings a bell. I assume the thermal expansion of the die when starting from cold/off to sudden max brightness might decrease LED life. Or maybe I'm completely off on this one.

Speaking of heat, does the head get hot fast on max?


----------



## Sberri (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: TM15 Initial Impressions*

I have newer heard that "cold start" of the LED should be a problem, I have many lights whit the same XML U2 LED hard driven that does not glow in the dark... I'm just confused.


----------



## carl (Nov 8, 2012)

moldyoldy said:


> I did read the 3 pages of the German flashlight forum review up to 16 Okt. and at least some of their TM15 copies appear to contain a possible but minor bug: so far with several copies, one or more of the main LEDs glow steadily in a very very low glow mode that is visible _only_ in _complete_ darkness. If the head is slightly unscrewed, all glowing stops. The current leakage values measured vary widely depending on how many main LEDs were still glowing and thereby does include the current draw for still-active voltage measurement and indication, but one report indicates from 0.9 to 1.8ma.
> 
> Caveat: I do not like to cite or gist from another flashlight forum. The point of posting at all was to identify a possible bug to look for in the US copies. As the history from the US TM11 lights show, Nitecore reacts rather quickly to reports of problems.
> 
> edit: a later post suggested that the very very low glow in the main LEDs was intentional to avoid a turn-on shock, especially during very cold temps. As always, YMMV!




Sberri - this is post 97 in this thread. Apparently the info came from another flashlight forum that had more info on this than CFP......lol. The glow must be by design. Since the TM15 is easily rechargeable with the plug-in feature, this wouldn't bother me.


----------



## carl (Nov 8, 2012)

amaretto said:


> here in comparison to thrunite ti (0,04 lumens):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sberri - This is post 98 earlier in this thread. Does yours look like this too?


----------



## Wiking (Nov 9, 2012)

Sberri said:


> I have just received my TM 15 today. Great light, massive output better UI than TM 11...
> 
> My TM 15 have a small glow from the LED's when turned of as mentioned earlier in this thread, has anyone heard from Nitecore why this is, or found documentation that explain why, or is it simply a mistake that should not be there?





carl said:


> I think someone mentioned this was to avoid thermal shock at startup, especially in cold weather. Something about cold German winters rings a bell. I assume the thermal expansion of the die when starting from cold/off to sudden max brightness might decrease LED life. Or maybe I'm completely off on this one.
> 
> Speaking of heat, does the head get hot fast on max?





Sberri said:


> I have newer heard that "cold start" of the LED should be a problem, I have many lights whit the same XML U2 LED hard driven that does not glow in the dark... I'm just confused.





carl said:


> Sberri - this is post 97 in this thread. Apparently the info came from another flashlight forum that had more info on this than CFP......lol. The glow must be by design. Since the TM15 is easily rechargeable with the plug-in feature, this wouldn't bother me.




No, the glow of the LED's on TM15 should not be there, and that it's a flaw can easily be proved by pointing out that there are reports of 1-3 of the LED's glowing in different units of TM15. Should the LED's glow for some kind of preheat/protection of course all three should glow not 1-3 of them.

The Answer from Nitecore is that they shouldn't glow.

About the heat.

I have tried my TM15 tailstanding on my table on turbo mode, and it got really hot in short time, almost impossible to hold in bare hands. I measured well over 65° C with an IR temp meter on the front half of the TM15.

Yesterday I tried turbomode outside in sort of chilly conditions, around 2-5° C ambient temp but no wind. Then it just got a bit warm and cozy to hold, and that even though I run it on Turbo constantly for almost one hour. No problem at all to hold with bare hands.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was gonna jump on this one.....but opted for the tk 75


----------



## Sberri (Nov 9, 2012)

I have gotten the same answer from Nitecore, the glow is not supposed to be there.


----------



## shelm (Nov 9, 2012)

Sberri said:


> I have gotten the same answer from Nitecore, the glow is not supposed to be there.



+ 1


----------



## CouldUseALight (Nov 9, 2012)

I am glad to hear Nitecore will replace, as my LEDs glow in off of standby.

The glow is totally even across all three LEDs and does not flicker, in my unit. I was assuming it was not a bug. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## shelm (Nov 9, 2012)

CouldUseALight said:


> I am glad to hear Nitecore will replace, as my LEDs glow in off of standby.


Actually affected users are asked to contact their dealer first!


----------



## sidecross (Nov 9, 2012)

shelm said:


> Nitecore told me that *users with the glow* are eligible for a FREE replacement by any chosen future updated version within the limits of the 18 months warranty but that *users without the glow* are not eligible for any such replacement by upcoming versions *unless *another technical issue or malfunction arises during the 18 months since purchase. Users with the glow would have to send in the light directly to the Nitecore factory in China (Attn.: Lei Jun lai).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the update.

I did check my TM15 and it has no problem.

I do however on my TM11's and TM15 lock out the tail cap by the amount to turn off the light in a complete shut down. This takes a very small counter-clockwise turn. :thumbsup:


----------



## carl (Nov 9, 2012)

Wiking - Thanks for the info - a real 'bug' after all ! So much for the 'cold German winters' theory. Great exchange policy for a future updated TM15 - wow!

Thanks also for the heat test - a bit hotter (indoors) than I expected.


----------



## shelm (Nov 10, 2012)

carl said:


> Thanks also for the heat test - a bit hotter (indoors) than I expected.


Mine doesnt get hot. Well, not really.
Let's see what selfbuilt finds out!!


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 10, 2012)

After living with it for a few weeks, I'm tending to lean towards the TM11 more and sell the TM11 neutral. The TM15 has longer throw and better mode spacing BUT the TM11 wins me out personally for:

1. less protruding and sensitive switch
2. no flimsy charging cover
3. neutral color is nicer (could be tint lottery, but the several I've tried isn't as nice)
4. blue blinking standby (instead of red)

If I'm looking for long throw, I might lean towards the new Fenix TK7x series...


----------



## brdavis (Nov 10, 2012)

For throw I would look at the Thrunite TN31. If you go to the Thurnite store it is on sale for $139. Also, if you guys watch e-bay you can get the TM15 at a better price. I was able to get my TM15 for $228 shipped.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> After living with it for a few weeks, I'm tending to lean towards the TM11 more and sell the TM11 neutral. The TM15 has longer throw and better mode spacing BUT the TM11 wins me out personally for:
> 
> 1. less protruding and sensitive switch
> 2. no flimsy charging cover
> ...


I'm glad you posted this since I have been contemplating moving up to the TM15. I like th TM11 being as small as possible and putting out a good flood. I like my TN31 for throw but much heavier light. Being a thrower, there is no spill close to where you are walking. Makes me feel like I'm walking into a tunnel. Fun to play with, not practicle for walking down the road. Excels as a weapon for going out to see what's going on. Strobe has easy access too.


----------



## carl (Nov 10, 2012)

As far as the recharger port cover being 'flimsy', I'm not sure that matters from a practical standpoint since it is probably waterproof without it like the similar recharger ports on the Rofis TR31C and Niteye TR20, both of which have a recharger port but with no cover at all and are still rated as water proof to IXP-8 standards.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 11, 2012)

carl said:


> As far as the recharger port cover being 'flimsy', I'm not sure that matters from a practical standpoint since it is probably waterproof without it like the similar recharger ports on the Rofis TR31C and Niteye TR20, both of which have a recharger port but with no cover at all and are still rated as water proof to IXP-8 standards.



You're probably right, though it appears to be too much of an afterthought which is my beef... 

"Oh wait guys maybe we should put a cover on the charging port. Hand me that bit of leftover rubber and that Philips screw."





________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Therapy (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like a great light.

Is there a similar that has a focus ability?


----------



## Soltani231 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the TM-11, 15 and the TN30. The Nitecore products seem slightly better quality and the single button on the side allows for one handed operation. The TN30 is just as bright as the TM-15 if not a bit longer throw but the ring selector does not feel that solid. For the $169 the TN30 is a fantastic buy but if you are willing to spend over $200 the TM-15 gives you a bit better quality and usability with the built in recharger and the single handed operation. 



extractr said:


> I just received the tm15 from battery Junction. They had a nice 15% off 48 hr. sale. I was somewhat disappointed. I also ordered some Panasonic Orbtronic protected batteries. Well, I put the batteries in and hit the switch. Only one of the three bulbs lights up. after fiddling with the switch a little more, a second bulb randomly turns on and off. The one bulb though will not turn off after repeatedly pushing the button. I had to open the battery compartment to shut it off. Inside the battery compartment, it had a faint smell of burned electronics. I was expecting a little more from a $300 light. I got the RMA set up for return.
> 
> The question I am debating now is whether I should have them ship a replacement tm15 or should I go with the Thrunite tn30? For those that have both, which do you prefer?


----------



## pageyjim (Nov 17, 2012)

kengps said:


> Too Expensive. The Sunwayman T60CS is about $215 shipped, with charger. It has 2350-2500 lumens (depending on which reviewer's test is most accurate) and throws much better than the TM11. The T60CS has been measured at 34,100 lux. Spec for new TM15 says 33,000. The TM's are just too large in diameter, and now the TM15 is 1/2 inch longer than T60CS. The 3 battery format is a much better grip size. And 3 batts is enough.
> 
> New TM15 throw spec is 363 meters. T60CS is 372.5 meters. So it would appear that Nitecore is aiming for more throwy like the T60CS. They now appear to be identical in Throw and Lumen output. I'll take the smaller and much cheaper Sunwayman.



Talked me into getting the T60CS, very happy with it. The 3 battery format makes for a very nice feel. Nice beam pattern for a 3 emitter light. Slightly warm tint which is probably a plus for most here. Great build quality, doesn't get as hot as the TM11. I understand there might be some debate as to what that means. The T60CS appears to be about 1mm to small to accept my M3C4 diffuser that also works on the TM11. The TM11 doesn't really need it, it would be a big plus for me if it worked on the SWM. The SWM tailstands, though a bit wobbly compared to the TM. Unless I get I get a can't refuse deal I will pass on the TM15.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2012)

Out of curiosity does anyone know the latest "version" update for the TM15 being shipped? 

I am still waiting for mine to arrive and hope it is not an older buggy version. Thanks...


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 17, 2012)

The only redeeming factor for me is that the TM11 and TM15 come in neutral and has a locator beacon -- the T60CS has neither.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 17, 2012)

Just ordered my TM15 through a dealer section add with 4 Nitecore batteries and a I4 charger for a crazy low price which was not over $200. I can't wait to get it. I looked at the T60CS but didn't like the fewer modes.


----------



## dwminer (Nov 17, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Just ordered my TM15 through a dealer section add with 4 Nitecore batteries and a I4 charger for a crazy low price which was not over $200. I can't wait to get it. I looked at the T60CS but didn't like the fewer modes.



I did the same, but ordered the neutral white. I already have a TM11 cool white.
Dave


----------



## shelm (Nov 17, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> not over $200


for US residents, before taxes and with personal pick up at the store, yes. offer expires in 14 days


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 17, 2012)

shelm said:


> for US residents, before taxes and with personal pick up at the store, yes. offer expires in 14 days




No pick up required. That included shpping.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Just ordered my TM15 through a dealer section add with 4 Nitecore batteries and a I4 charger for a crazy low price which was not over $200. I can't wait to get it. I looked at the T60CS but didn't like the fewer modes.


THANK YOU for sharing this great deal...! It's almost xmas and I can use the neutral TM15 along with my cool white...


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

What's the best poor man's knock off of the tm15?


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 17, 2012)

recDNA said:


> What's the best poor man's knock off of the tm15?




there really isnt any other then still the skyray king which is more like the tm11


----------



## makapuu (Nov 17, 2012)

recDNA said:


> What's the best poor man's knock off of the tm15?





Bwolcott said:


> there really isnt any other then still the skyray king which is more like the tm11



Also the Dry, price is slightly higher than the King


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

makapuu said:


> Also the Dry, price is slightly higher than the King



Thanks. What's a dry?


----------



## makapuu (Nov 17, 2012)

makapuu said:


> Also the Dry, price is slightly higher than the King





recDNA said:


> Thanks. What's a dry?



PM sent


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 17, 2012)

makapuu said:


> Also the Dry, price is slightly higher than the King




yea and also worse quality then the King


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

OK thanks. I'LL look up skyking.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 17, 2012)

recDNA said:


> OK thanks. I'LL look up skyking.



skyray king just pm me if you want and ill send you the link for what I think is the best place to get it


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

Please do. Thanks


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 17, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Please do. Thanks



message sent


----------



## recDNA (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pageyjim (Nov 17, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Just ordered my TM15 through a dealer section add with 4 Nitecore batteries and a I4 charger for a crazy low price which was not over $200. I can't wait to get it. I looked at the T60CS but didn't like the fewer modes.



Do you know which version charger it comes with?


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Comes with the latest version.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 18, 2012)

pageyjim said:


> Do you know which version charger it comes with?



Seller has stated it's the latest version.


----------



## shelm (Nov 18, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Seller has stated it's the latest version.



TM15 has integrated charger, a very nice one because the 4 parallel cells terminate identically the same.
The Intellicharge i4 V2 is only to lure you guys into the deal.
Dont fall for it.
it's a marketing trick.


----------



## Yourfun2 (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't see any tricks here. Take away the batteries and charger and this is still, by far the best deal around.


----------



## recDNA (Nov 18, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Seller has stated it's the latest version.



Is this in cpfmp? If not would someone pm a link to me? TN15 for $200?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 18, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Is this in cpfmp? If not would someone pm a link to me? TN15 for $200?



Here..http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...Daylight-Savings-promo-at-Illumination-Supply!.

Post #16 states it the latest version.


----------



## recDNA (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## weklund (Nov 19, 2012)

TM15 combo incoming ..... excellent deal. I already own one of the included Nitecore Intellichargers i4 and am quite fond of it. This charger will charge them all. Li thru Ni-MH in various sizes. I did my home work before I pulled the trigger and this is by far the best deal out there on a turnkey TM15 package.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 19, 2012)

Just came in today (together with the RC10),







The TM works great. I have 4 x 3400mAh in it. The only thing I don't like so far is the Nylon holster. 
In the 1 hour I carried it with me, it schwitched on 3 times. I won't be using that thing anymore.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 19, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Just came in today (together with the RC10),
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have 2 TM11 & 1 TM15 and I always lock out the back 1/4 turn to save power. 

Operating this way I found the supplied holster to work fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 20, 2012)

sidecross said:


> I have 2 TM11 & 1 TM15 and I always lock out the back 1/4 turn to save power.
> 
> Operating this way I found the supplied holster to work fine. :thumbsup:



Good tip mate,
thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## drsgbriggs (Nov 22, 2012)

TM-11 vs TM-15

I much prefer the 15, I like the tripod mount option and the internal charger. Otherwise, it is pretty similar to the 11. Brightness difference is only detectable if you do a side by side comparison (I have both). If you want a submersible light (although both are rated only shallowly), go for the 11. The charging port rubber stopper on the 15 is a potential water inlet, but only if submerged.

Happily, the back end of both these lights are identical in exterior dimensions, and that there is a wonderful person in Germany that has a 3D printer he has used to manufacture bike mounts for these lights. Alexander ReiBig (note the "B" is not a B, but the German other letter, he goes by the name of Glamenz on YouTube) makes an excellent solution to having car headlight brightness on your bike.

See his YouTube channel by searching for "glamenz" or go here: http://glamenz.wix.com/nitecore-tm11-mount

I have 2 TM11's and 3 TM15s, and 2 of Glamenz's mounts. All lights are held securely by a threaded clamp. I can't recommend these enough, very high quality. He'll even make you custom bar diameter mounts.


----------



## Wiking (Nov 22, 2012)

drsgbriggs said:


> TM-11 vs TM-15
> 
> I much prefer the 15, I like the tripod mount option and the internal charger. Otherwise, it is pretty similar to the 11. Brightness difference is only detectable if you do a side by side comparison (I have both). If you want a submersible light (although both are rated only shallowly), go for the 11. The charging port rubber stopper on the 15 is a potential water inlet, but only if submerged.
> 
> ...




You mean Alexander Reißig? The "strange" ß i a german short for SS, no, not that SS... But for double s, like in Königstrasse which also can be written as Köningstraße.

I might be interested in one of his bikemounts for TM11/15 but what will the price land on?


----------



## lowatts (Dec 2, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Just came in today (together with the RC10),
> 
> The TM works great. I have 4 x 3400mAh in it. The only thing I don't like so far is the Nylon holster.
> In the 1 hour I carried it with me, it schwitched on 3 times. I won't be using that thing anymore.


For times when you don't want to bother with locking it out when holstered, putting the light into the holster with the switch facing one of the holster corners will give it the free space to not get pressed accidentally.


----------



## vitekboi (Dec 2, 2012)

I just received mine today and had a question. Does anyone's tm15 have a rattling sound coming from the head? Mine sounds like there is something loose inside.


----------



## emu124 (Dec 2, 2012)

vitekboi said:


> I just received mine today and had a question. Does anyone's tm15 have a rattling sound coming from the head? Mine sounds like there is something loose inside.



Yep, same here. I removed the bezelring and the lens. What I found were two loose screws under the black caps on the front of the reflector.
Just remove the black caps and tighten the screws. 

Nitecore's QC seems to be pretty bad or non-existent at all...:shakehead


----------



## vitekboi (Dec 2, 2012)

Do the black caps pop off with a flathead screwdriver? They feel stuck on there pretty good.


----------



## emu124 (Dec 2, 2012)

I removed them with a pointed tweezers


----------



## weklund (Dec 3, 2012)

vitekboi said:


> I just received mine today and had a question. Does anyone's tm15 have a rattling sound coming from the head? Mine sounds like there is something loose inside.



Mine is perfect. I have never had an issue with any of my Nitecore gear.


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 6, 2012)

vitekboi said:


> I just received mine today and had a question. Does anyone's tm15 have a rattling sound coming from the head? Mine sounds like there is something loose inside.



I just received my TM15 a few days ago and I decided to go with the Orbtronic 3100 mAh 18650 cells. My TM15's maiden voyage was last night and it preformed well for (4) hours of late night work (checking 2000+ students loading onto school buses, checking for alcohol violations and directing traffic and even searched for a pair of lost police car keys). I was very pleased and received a ton of compliments from other officers on the TM15. When I got home last night, I noticed a "rattle" coming from the upper head area. I unscrewed the base from the head and noticed what sounded like a screw that had come loose. I am trying to "open" the head up but I can't seem to figure this thing out. Can someone post a picture of how they accomplished this.. 

Thanks!


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 6, 2012)

emu124 said:


> I removed them with a pointed tweezers



OK.. disregard my last statement about posting up on how to remove the head. I got it figured out. I located one loose screw under one of the three NITECORE black plastic tabs located under the lense. I pressed the aluminum top waffle bezel up against a semi hard 3/4" thick rubber mat and simply twisted the flashlight. The bezel screwed out perfectly. Like it was mentioned above, I used a pointed set of mechanics tweezers to remove the black Nitecore plastic tabs. I used a thin phillips head screw driver to re-tighten the one loose screw. It took about 45 seconds once I got the bezel off.


----------



## weklund (Dec 8, 2012)

*I could not be happier with my Neutral TM15.

Very well made with plenty of options.

Love the built in charger. 

Installed a lanyard using my Sgt. Burkett 1/4" tripod mount "D" ring adapter.

Light is crazy bright with plenty of mid modes.

Really appreciate the thread on filter options for photography with infinite filter options.

Overall outstanding light IMHO ..... 





































*​


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 9, 2012)

^^^^ Nice!

What about a handle (like Polarian uses) with a 1/4x20 stud that can be screwed into the light?
That would be nice as well!


----------



## levelflight (Dec 9, 2012)

weklund,
Nice setup, I like the creative use of connecting points to make a basic handle, good idea! Do you have a way to measure the depth of the tripod socket? I'm looking to acquire a d-ring screw and it would help to know how long a shaft the TM15 socket can accommodate....so looking for total depth from the outer surface to the base of the socket.
Thank you,
Level


----------



## weklund (Dec 9, 2012)

levelflight said:


> weklund,
> Nice setup, I like the creative use of connecting points to make a basic handle, good idea! Do you have a way to measure the depth of the tripod socket? I'm looking to acquire a d-ring screw and it would help to know how long a shaft the TM15 socket can accommodate....so looking for total depth from the outer surface to the base of the socket.
> Thank you,
> Level




Socket depth is 5mm or a hair under 1/4" inch from outside surface of the body to the bottom of the threaded 1/4" socket.

I did a search on eBay and purchased one of these ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/170890576301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 ).

This one will not flush to the TM15 body but I thought I could come up with a delrin spacer of rubber washer to fill the gap and protect the body finish.

There are all sorts of long and short shaft "D-Ring" type 1/4" attachments offered.

I like the one I chose as it will lay flat when not deployed. 

I am going to incorporate the TM15 onto my video / SLR grip as I think this Neutral TM15 will make one heck of a video / filler light for photography.
















Here is another option with "D" ring: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-Split-R...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a26b84326









​


----------



## levelflight (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you weklund for the quick update with useful info... Yes, that does look like a nice choice and is super low profile. In my searching I noticed some with an 8mm total shaft length. How much of this shaft is exposed when the post is screwed all the way in? And yes, a washer of some type is going to be essential, I'm just curious how much additional exposure the extra 2mm makes.....?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a gorgeous setup weklund :thumbsup:


----------



## weklund (Dec 10, 2012)

CarpentryHero said:


> That's a gorgeous setup weklund :thumbsup:




I appreciate the compliment especially coming from a fellow Carpenter. Happy Holidays!!




​


----------



## weklund (Dec 17, 2012)

*
Camera "Hot Shoe" adapter. TM15 mounted to Canon T2i .... 



















*​


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, very nice! I have a Nikon that I just might try out with the camera mount option!


----------



## weklund (Dec 17, 2012)

officermartinez said:


> Wow, very nice! I have a Nikon that I just might try out with the camera mount option!



Here is a link to the adapter on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130800189793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## unistar81 (Dec 22, 2012)

officermartinez said:


> OK.. disregard my last statement about posting up on how to remove the head. I got it figured out. I located one loose screw under one of the three NITECORE black plastic tabs located under the lense. I pressed the aluminum top waffle bezel up against a semi hard 3/4" thick rubber mat and simply twisted the flashlight. The bezel screwed out perfectly. Like it was mentioned above, I used a pointed set of mechanics tweezers to remove the black Nitecore plastic tabs. I used a thin phillips head screw driver to re-tighten the one loose screw. It took about 45 seconds once I got the bezel off.



Hey, what was the rattle inside? I noticed something sliding in the head of my flashlight. When you turn it upside down and back there is something sliding up and down inside like something got loose and just slides in there.... Did you find anything loose there, should I attempt to open the head like you did? or is it better to exchange it at the online store?

THanks!


----------



## recDNA (Dec 22, 2012)

This loose screw issue has soured me on the tm15. If I spend over $200 for a flashlight it should have better build quality than that. Seems like a very common problem.


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 22, 2012)

recDNA said:


> This loose screw issue has soured me on the tm15. If I spend over $200 for a flashlight it should have better build quality than that. Seems like a very common problem.



I think a few peeps have discovered this issue. Really, it's not as big of a deal as it's being made out to be. It's a 60 second "repair". It was SUPER SUPER SUPER easy thing to "fix". It is explained how to do it above.. For some reason, Nitecore did not really tighten down those screw too much from the factory. Either way, it was extremely easy to rescrew (and tighten) all (3) of the Phillips screws under those black plastic tabs.


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 22, 2012)

weklund said:


> Here is a link to the adapter on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130800189793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I ordered (2) of these.. $5.98


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2012)

officermartinez said:


> I ordered (2) of these.. $5.98



WARNING: I would not use that adapter in a hot-shoe if there is any conductivity in the adapter-shoe it could damage your camera. These types of adapters are best reserved for cold-shoes. If you intend to put it on your camera I would recommend a cold-shoe adapter for your hot-shoe as camera repairs can be very expensive.


----------



## officermartinez (Dec 22, 2012)

StandardBattery said:


> WARNING: I would not use that adapter in a hot-shoe if there is any conductivity in the adapter-shoe it could damage your camera. These types of adapters are best reserved for cold-shoes. If you intend to put it on your camera I would recommend a cold-shoe adapter for your hot-shoe as camera repairs can be very expensive.



Hmmmm.. I was told I could slide a thin piece of plastic between the base of this adapter and the cameras' "hot shoe" mount, if there is any question as to whether the actual camera in question is a "hot shoe" or a "cold shoe". Hmmmm, did someone tell me a fib?


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 22, 2012)

officermartinez said:


> Hmmmm.. I was told I could slide a thin piece of plastic between the base of this adapter and the cameras' "hot shoe" mount, if there is any question as to whether the actual camera in question is a "hot shoe" or a "cold shoe". Hmmmm, did someone tell me a fib?



No fib, if you insert an insulator between the foot and your hot-shoe then you would be fine. The insulator may have to be quite thin depending on the shoe, something better than paper is recommended as that won't last and the pins on some cameras could puncture that and it is gets wet it's toast. Tyvek, or a good heavy thin plastic would be good.

A camera flash hot-shoe is "hot" meaning it's electrically active. Modern hot-shoes have several digital connection pins as well as the main connector for firing the flash.

A cold-shoe looks like a hot shoe, in that things slide in, often lock, the same as they would in a hot-shoe, but there are no electrical connections and that is why they call them cold-shoes. Often light stands, tripod adapters, and and other support devices have cold-shoes which are actually often used to mount flashes as well, except the flash is fired either by cable, IR, or Wireless signals, not through the shoe.

So... yes insulating your camera shoe would work, but also consider the weight of the flashlight, and the fact the off camera lighting is often much more pleasant lighting.


----------



## weklund (Dec 23, 2012)

StandardBattery said:


> WARNING: I would not use that adapter in a hot-shoe if there is any conductivity in the adapter-shoe it could damage your camera. These types of adapters are best reserved for cold-shoes. If you intend to put it on your camera I would recommend a cold-shoe adapter for your hot-shoe as camera repairs can be very expensive.



I agree. My SLR and Video camera hot shoe contacts are recessed. Be sure and eyeball your conatcts to assure clearance. Most are recessed.


----------



## Chris A (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a nice light too bad I'm now poor from Christmas.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 29, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Just ordered my TM15 through a dealer section add with 4 Nitecore batteries and a I4 charger for a crazy low price which was not over $200. I can't wait to get it. I looked at the T60CS but didn't like the fewer modes.



Thanks very much for posting this deal in this thread or I would have missed it in the pre-Christmas rush. I managed to still get the deal just before Christmas and in NW my preference. With the batteries and charger this was one really nice special deal. It's loaded with 8 SF CR123A cells right now, waiting for dark. 

I just had to test this light, the UI ... :fail: in my opinion, and the lockout glitch is most annoying. It does seems like a nice solid light though so I'll live with its imperfections for now there is always the marketplace when it's time to sell.


----------



## dortmunda (Dec 29, 2012)

emu124 said:


> Yep, same here. I removed the bezelring and the lens. What I found were two loose screws under the black caps on the front of the reflector.
> Just remove the black caps and tighten the screws.
> 
> Nitecore's QC seems to be pretty bad or non-existent at all...:shakehead



Same here in Germany.
After waiting 5 weeks for arriving, there were the same issures at all.

i fixed it with a needle to break the black caps off.After that, there is dust under the lens inside of the lamp head.

Any solution to clean it?


----------



## lowatts (Dec 30, 2012)

dortmunda said:


> Same here in Germany.
> After waiting 5 weeks for arriving, there were the same issures at all.
> 
> i fixed it with a needle to break the black caps off.After that, there is dust under the lens inside of the lamp head.
> ...


One good way to clean the lens is to use lens cleaning clothe and fluid designed for cleaning camera lens. But be careful not to touch the reflector as it will be very difficult or impossible to clean completely.


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I decided to try charging my new cells in the TM15W, I then took a voltage reading after a few hours. To my surprise, three were at 4.15V and one was 3.63V.

The problem was, I believe, due to the leaf spring on my sample - not pushing hard enough to make contact with the head. The strange thing was, I did not hear any rattling when I shook the torch.

My first attempt was to bend them slightly upwards by lifting them with a piece of string but that failed as well - even if that worked, I would still worry that they would sag again.

Next, I took a piece of glo-ring that was lying around (which probably had cross section of 2mm and inner diameter of 19mm originally) along with a pair of tweezers, I gingerly stretch and tuck it under the springs to boost and hopefully prevent them sagging over time. Turns out, that worked brilliantly! All cells were discharged and charged evenly. 

The ring tension is not enough to peel the springs up when cells are out but sufficient enough to keep itself firmly in place as shown below.







Now, I do not know how common this is or whether it should be a major concern but this solved my problem and if you guys have alternative solution, I am eager to know too.

In case you were wondering, the built-in charger terminates at 4.17V on mine.


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2012)

Had gou turned on the flashlight without knowing voltage difference I wonder if it would have exploded in your hand? Ouch.


----------



## sidecross (Dec 31, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Had gou turned on the flashlight without knowing voltage difference I wonder if it would have exploded in your hand? Ouch.



I would think it would not since the light is not wired in series, but is wired in parallel.


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 31, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Had gou turned on the flashlight without knowing voltage difference I wonder if it would have exploded in your hand? Ouch.



Probably yes and no, because the singled out cell was not part of the circuit. Even if it was, it would probably just trip. Hopefully electronics experts are reading and could confirm this.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 31, 2012)

It's unfortunate that checking the built-in voltage indicator would not have shown the problem in this case with all the cells loaded. In theory the remaining cells would have had to deliver 1.5x as much current with the one cell not connected. In actual use the connection may have been intermittent and that would have caused the current from the two other cells to spike hi-low. I'm not sure if it would have tripped the protection circuits in the cells, not knowing the absolute current involved, but runtime certainly would have been less and it would have likely reduced the life of the other cells. This is an interesting problem, I would say it's a good idea to check the voltage on all the cells before and after charging to be sure they are healthy. Of course as Nitecore recommends always using batteries of the same charge, type, and age.


----------



## sbbsga (Dec 31, 2012)

StandardBattery said:


> I would say it's a good idea to check the voltage on all the cells before and after charging to be sure they are healthy. Of course as Nitecore recommends always using batteries of the same charge, type, and age.



Oh yes, definitely. I still take before and after readings with a DMM as usual.


----------



## Soltani231 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone experience problems with the light not charging when initially plugged in? About 20% of the time I have to unscrew the tail cap and put on again for it to start charging.


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 8, 2013)

Soltani231 said:


> Anyone experience problems with the light not charging when initially plugged in? About 20% of the time I have to unscrew the tail cap and put on again for it to start charging.



Is the body-head contact clean?


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 8, 2013)

Are some of you using different length cells at different times? Perhaps using a longer set one time and then using a shorter set another is causing the shorter set to not make good contact? I have strictly used sets of Nitecore 2600 MAh and I have had no problems what so ever. I always check voltage before and after charging and they have always been uniform across every cell. With parallel interface, the only way one cell can get out of spec with the others is it isn't making contact or it is simply a bad cell.


----------



## dwminer (Jan 8, 2013)

Soltani231 said:


> Anyone experience problems with the light not charging when initially plugged in? About 20% of the time I have to unscrew the tail cap and put on again for it to start charging.



Can you elaborate a little more? You're not giving us much to work with. 
Dave


----------



## Soltani231 (Jan 10, 2013)

dwminer said:


> Can you elaborate a little more? You're not giving us much to work with.
> Dave



Several times when I plugged the Nitecore AC adapter to the light when it needed charging, it didn't start to blink in the faster charging cadence that it's supposed to. The blue indicator was completely off. To get it to go into charging mode I had to unscrew the back and then tighten it.


----------



## levelflight (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there a chance you had the light in lockout mode when you plugged it in?

I've noticed with mine that the light has to be in standby mode to 'accept' the charger. Unscrewing the battery compartment would take the light out of lockout mode and enable the charging circuit to activate.


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, true. It will not charge in lock-out mode.


----------



## Soltani231 (Jan 10, 2013)

levelflight said:


> Is there a chance you had the light in lockout mode when you plugged it in?
> 
> I've noticed with mine that the light has to be in standby mode to 'accept' the charger. Unscrewing the battery compartment would take the light out of lockout mode and enable the charging circuit to activate.



Actually I'm not sure I will take note next time. Thanks!!


----------



## recDNA (Jan 21, 2013)

Can anyone compare this with the zebralight s6330?


----------



## xed888 (Jan 21, 2013)

recDNA said:


> Can anyone compare this with the zebralight s6330?



Look at the last few pages of the S6330 thread. I seem to recall someone there did just that!


----------



## twl (Jan 21, 2013)

xed888 said:


> Look at the last few pages of the S6330 thread. I seem to recall someone there did just that!



Yes, it's a very touchy subject over there because it appears that the TM11 and the TM15 seem to both be brighter than the 6330, by looking at the photos shot by a new ZL6330 owner who also owns those others.
Also, the German site TaschenLampen did some ceiling bounce tests which seemed to indicate that the 6330 didn't even get up to the 2000 lumen mark.And the show comparison beamshots with various lights. The 6330 is about equal to the $59 Sky Ray King in the photos, which is rated at 2000 lumens. They concluded that the 6330 was a 1750-1850 lumen light after their ceiling bounce tests.
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/zebralight/21446-review-zebralight-s6330-3.html
So, be prepared for some denial and defensive excuse making if you go over there to discuss that matter. Some members of "the herd" aren't taking it too well.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad I asked here. I'm not a zl fan but I don't want to start any battles.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

twl said:


> .... Some members of "the herd" aren't taking it too well.



That's kind of funny, but I can see what you would say that. I personally feel we need a few more samples, but I have the TM-15 running on CR123A cells right now and I can tell you I am VERY impressed with the output. I'm still in sort of disbelief that it's even possible to have so many lumens in such a torch with decent runtime. Since I have the TM-15 I can wait a bit for the Zebralight now, as I really don't want it in cool white anyway. The CPFM deal on the TM-15 was just too good to pass up, and I'm glad I went for it. That deal made the Zebralight look expensive.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 21, 2013)

The only thing that holds me off is the relatively low throw numbers for so many lumens.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 24, 2013)

great thread. Have others used the Thrunite diffuser? Does it offer protection for the TM15?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 24, 2013)

error


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 1, 2013)

snakeplissken83 said:


> I have a tale of woe for you.
> 
> I preordered a TM15 ages ago and waited patiently for it. It looked superb, and was awesomely bright.
> 
> ...



*Truthful accounts are told from memory and are in chronological order.

Emotions take time to process, so truthful accounts generally have the emotions placed afterwards. Story telling puts the emotions in the 'logical' or 'perfect' place, like when reading Stephen King stories. Emotions placed in the perfect part of the story are often artificially placed there for effect. 

I also noted that the "sickening crack" came before it hit the concrete. 

Your doubters are correct, but I guess I am wondering is why you posted this in the first place? Did you have a bad experience with Nitecore previously? Knee-length fall "totaled" a well made light? No. It did not happen as written. 

I have ordered the **ThruNite Catapult Flashlight Flip Diffuser 
from ebay and will see how it fits on the TM 15 and post review. I love the TM 15, in particular, how it can be used for common, every day uses on low, and then have the powerful lumen high for outdoors. It is solid and feels, as someone else said, more like a "tool" with its rugged design. The on/off switch feels substantial. 
*


----------



## sidecross (Feb 1, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> *Truthful accounts are told from memory and are in chronological order.
> 
> Emotions take time to process, so truthful accounts generally have the emotions placed afterwards. Story telling puts the emotions in the 'logical' or 'perfect' place, like when reading Stephen King stories. Emotions placed in the perfect part of the story are often artificially placed there for effect.
> 
> ...



I have the TM15 and use the ThruNite Catapult Flashlight Flip Diffuser too.

You will need to remove the pins that form the tighten down levers and the levers too. It was quite easy to do and a friction fit is all that is needed.

You will see this diffuser offers better protection for the light as well.

I am surprised no one is making after market rubber protection for these lights.


----------



## skeeterbait (Feb 1, 2013)

I did not have to remove the pins or lever on my Thrunite diffuser. It took a bit of pressure on the lever but it latched down on my TM15 with no problems. And Nitecore does make 60mm rubber diffuser and colored filters for the TM line but I have only found them listed on one vendor, pixxass.de. I know nothing about them.


----------



## sidecross (Feb 1, 2013)

skeeterbait said:


> I did not have to remove the pins or lever on my Thrunite diffuser. It took a bit of pressure on the lever but it latched down on my TM15 with no problems. And Nitecore does make 60mm rubber diffuser and colored filters for the TM line but I have only found them listed on one vendor, pixxass.de. I know nothing about them.



I removed the pin and lever because when closed the lever was not in line because of uneven tension.

If yours worked without uneven tension, I am glad it worked.


----------



## skeeterbait (Feb 1, 2013)

Not the best picture but here is mine. Did yours look different? I squeezed the body shut with one hand as I swung the lever closed when I installed it.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 1, 2013)

sidecross said:


> I removed the pin and lever because when closed the lever was not in line because of uneven tension.
> 
> If yours worked without uneven tension, I am glad it worked.


Same here in fact one of the pins flew out so I took them and the latch off, nice slip on fit now.


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

Beamhead said:


> Same here in fact one of the pins flew out so I took them and the latch off, nice slip on fit now.



Yes. it is a very good friction fit and good protection for the head!


----------



## shelm (Feb 2, 2013)

Please could NE1 report what kind of "signal" should come out of the charging adapter?

I know how the charging is supposed to work: the TM15 should be in standby mode (not in lockout mode!), you connect the charging adapter and that's it. 
However my TM15 doesnt go into charging mode when connected to the charging adapter, so either the charging adapter is defective (which i hope and believe) or the TM15 has a defect.

Leaving the TM15 aside (in the drawer), in voltage mode my DMM measures 12.3V, and in current mode the DMM doesnt give a steady reading and it's practically 0.00A most of the time. If i can determine that the adapter is defective, it would be easier to get a fast replacement from Nitecore manufacturer/distributor. That's why i have tried to find out, with the help of my DMM, if the charging adapter is defective.

Anyone with a digital multimeter too?


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

skeeterbait said:


> Not the best picture but here is mine. Did yours look different? I squeezed the body shut with one hand as I swung the lever closed when I installed it.



Mine did look like that the lever was not parallel like it was when not mounted on the TM15. 

I felt the lever put too much pressure on the head and it did not need to be that tight.
the lever was not parallel like it was when not mounted on the TM15.


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

shelm said:


> Please could NE1 report what kind of "signal" should come out of the charging adapter?
> 
> I know how the charging is supposed to work: the TM15 should be in standby mode (not in lockout mode!), you connect the charging adapter and that's it.
> However my TM15 doesnt go into charging mode when connected to the charging adapter, so either the charging adapter is defective (which i hope and believe) or the TM15 has a defect.
> ...



I do not charge my TM15 with built in charger; I like to check each battery so I charge the batteries with one of my three Nitecore i4 chargers.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 2, 2013)

i dont know how much you guys paid for the diffuser but here is my glorious story:

*Thrunite flip diffuser* system (originally for Catapult V3):



 (_ click to enlarge! _) 








*Eagletac M3C4 diffuser *filter system ET55:



 (_ click to enlarge! _)








> Nitecore TM15 head diameter: *60.00*mm (at knurled part), *59.41*mm (at stainless steel bezel)
> Thrunite flip diffuser diameter: *59.31*mm (inner diameter of original untouched rubber insert)
> Catapult V3 head diameter: *58.00mm*



In the TM11 review thread it was already mentioned several times that the *Thrunite flip diffuser* (14$ for the yellow filter, see Ebay-Thrunite-Store/Make Offer) can be mounted on the TM15 head: one leaves the TM15 SS bezel on, opens the TN latch, and fully mounts the TN flip diffuser all the way down. Some force is needed since it's a nice tight fit. However the TN latch cant be closed unless one thins out the rubber insert or replaces it by some alternative rubber band/ring/tube. Or one leaves the latch open 

It was also mentioned that the *Eagletac M3C4 diffuser/filter system ET55* is a perfect match as TM15 SS bezel replacement: one removes the TM15 SS bezel and then screws on the ET55 (white diffuser or colored filter).

I can confirm that both methods work great. Perfect actually. The ET solution is more elegant imho because of the 100% perfect match (thread diameter, thread length) and one could, in addition, even take out the TM15 original glass lens so that there is no more "double lens system" in front of the reflector.. but some users might not like to remove the bezel or the bezel+glass lens. The TN solution has the advantage that the user doesnt fiddle with the SS bezel or the original glass lens. The disadvantage is the loss of lumens thru the tunneling thru the double lens system and .. that it is not really a 100% perfect match out of the box: as mentioned, the latch wouldnt close if one leaves the rubber insert as thick as it is out of the box.



> Thrunite flip diffuser's glas filter lens, diameter: *54.43*mm
> Thrunite flip diffuser's glas filter lens, thickness: *1.97*mm
> 
> Eagletac ET55 screw-on diffuser's glas lens, diameter: *54.17*mm
> ...



I now found out that the lens of the ET55, as part of the M3C4, has exactly the same dimensions as the lens of the Thrunite flip diffuser. Both lenses can be very easily removed if one wants to exchange lenses/filters/diffusers between the ET vs TN diffuser systems.



 ( _click to enlarge! _)

The point is, if you already own the white diffuser lens from the ET system but prefer to use the TN flip white diffuser (retails at 31.99$ on ebay), you could buy the cheapest version of the TN flip (e.g. the 14$ ebay sale/Make Offer on the TN flip YELLOW diffuser) and then swap the 2 glass lenses.

Another option is to remove 1 pin from the latch system and use tiny stripes of double-sided tape to fixate the latch parts:



 (_ click to enlarge! _) , 

 (_ click to enlarge! _)

Hope you found this post useful!!
I also got the Fenix AOD-L white diffuser tip/cap on order. Even more fun!!


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

If you can order through Thrunite like I did and it cost $18.


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 2, 2013)

The latch and pins are removable.




kreisl said:


> (_ click to enlarge! _) , (_ click to enlarge! _)


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

Beamhead said:


> The latch and pins are removable.



Yes they are. and they are NOT USED to latch the diffuser cover.

The latch and pins are only used to tighten the diameter which is not needed on the TM11 or TM15.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 2, 2013)

A tool this well made should have come with a protective case. I ordered the Thrunite diffuser cap too.

I assume with the tightness of it, it is left on full time, correct?


----------



## sidecross (Feb 2, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> A tool this well made should have come with a protective case. I ordered the Thrunite diffuser cap too.
> 
> I assume with the tightness of it, it is left on full time, correct?



Yes, mine is left on full time, but I have the option of rotating the diffuser lens to be on the side flush against with TM15 head.


----------



## itguy07 (Mar 6, 2013)

shelm said:


> Please could NE1 report what kind of "signal" should come out of the charging adapter?
> 
> I know how the charging is supposed to work: the TM15 should be in standby mode (not in lockout mode!), you connect the charging adapter and that's it.
> However my TM15 doesnt go into charging mode when connected to the charging adapter, so either the charging adapter is defective (which i hope and believe) or the TM15 has a defect.
> ...




Anyone? Having a weird issue with mine where it will blink normally and then do a double or triple blink. See this video. 

Testing I get a steady voltage out of the adapter and it seems as if it only does it at the CC phase of the charging as with depleted cells it will do it but with cells at 4v or so it won't and will terminate properly. 

Anyone know where to get a spare A/C adapter or car charger?


----------

